# # Mice Alloted Per # Gal Tanks



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok. heres a good one. Keep this as a General Rule of Thumb answer please.

How many mice per each gallon of tank?

20 Gallon Tank = no more than 20 Fish (example)

Its a 20 Gallon Tank (24x13)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd say 6 mice in a 20. And that's with plenty of stuff to climb on.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

In a 20 high without utilizing the upper space I'd say 6...in a long or a high with lots of climbing things and/or shelves and hammocks I'd say up to 10 (only small mice, like pet store mice, though). But that's just my opinion. 

I'm not a fan of the "general rules of thumb" for size/space requirements. The 1 fish per gallon rule is extremely misleading (the "rule" is really 1" of fish per gallon anyway...not 1 fish per gallon...a 6" fish makes a lot more of a mess than a 1" fish...). That rule only works with non-carnivorous, non-messy fish that only reach the 2-3" size range as adults, in regular freshwater, with a filter rated for that size tank. Smaller fish or a larger filter can hold more fish....larger fish or a smaller filter can hold less fish...saltwater and brackish support less fish...planted tanks may support more or less fish depending on the plants and density......the list goes on and on of ways that that rule does not apply.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with that statement. 

Shelves can also help add more floor space inside of a tank.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

5 mice with levels and some things to climb on.But they would be smaller pet shop mice.


----------

